# Jet 14x40 Lathe - $1000 (Napa)



## MrWhoopee (May 7, 2019)

Someone ought to jump on this one!

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/d/vallejo-jet-lathe/6883689033.html


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 7, 2019)

DANGER- LATHE WAS TIPPED OVER


----------



## Bob Korves (May 7, 2019)

It will need to be looked over very carefully, but may be a bargain or a pig in a poke.  If you do not know how to properly check out a lathe for hidden damage, then please leave it alone.  Sometimes things that look like nice lathes are actually only scrap metal trying to look like a lathe.  Caveat Emptor.  Or, it might be a super deal for the right buyer...


----------



## markba633csi (May 8, 2019)

At least it was (supposedly) only tipped over on it's back, but that doesn't mean there isn't damage to the bed or carriage. Also if the headstock was hit hard enough to shear off the top cover there may be damage around there too, like fine hairline cracks in the cast iron and alignment issues
Mark


----------



## Dabbler (May 8, 2019)

Frankly I'd risk it.  the 3ph converter would be worth about 500 bucks, and there's a lot more than 500 bucks worth of parts in it, if it is really messed up.  Around here a 2 or 3HP 3 phase motor is worth about 150 bucks...

- someone who likes tinkering with machines (like me) would love to have it.


----------

